# hsfmodem

## Xenon_

Проблема такая:

Ставлю драйвера: make install(./configure и make выполнять не надо).

Вместе с дровами ставится утилита hsfconfig.

Потом я выполняю hsfconfig -a (т.е. автоматически настраивается).

Сначала все работает Ok, но после перезагрузки система не может подгрузить pci модули.

Приходится загружаться с загрузочного диска и удалять эти дрова, после этого система опять работает очень хорошо.

Если кто знает в чём дело ответте пожалуйста

----------

## icedank

1. emerge hsfmodem

2. а халявный драйвер таки больше 14400 держит?

3. купить нормальный модем

----------

## Xenon_

Если халявный драйвер зарегистрировать то все Ok(есть crack)

----------

## hermes_jr

 *icedank wrote:*   

> 3. купить нормальный модем

 

Например?

----------

## icedank

Эээ. Плохо выразился. Купить модем. Любой. А вот _ЭТО_ модемом назвать нельзя.

PS. Да ещё и с платными драйверами. Гы гы гы.

----------

## Xenon_

Модем обычный для dial-up'a, а на каждые платные драйвера надутся бесплатные кряки

----------

## plzen

У меня та же история. На 2.4.24 работало все на ура, а на 2.6.х не хочет. 

 *Quote:*   

> Если халявный драйвер зарегистрировать то все Ok(есть crack)

 

Если можно кряк на мыло. Попробую зарегать, может заработают... Заранее спасибо.

----------

## Jekpol

И мне лечилку, если можно.

----------

## Nelud

Ссылка на лечилку: www.google.com  :Smile: 

В строке поиска ввести "linuxant generator.pl"

----------

## plzen

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Ссылка на лечилку: www.google.com 
> 
> В строке поиска ввести "linuxant generator.pl"

 

большое спасибо, завтра попробую полечить  :Very Happy:  драйвер.

----------

## Jekpol

А нельзя на мыло просто прислать. Искал, но ничего не нашел.

----------

## plzen

Если еще кому-то надо, то я брал отсюда (линку пришлось убрать, т.к. это противоречит правилам форума)Last edited by plzen on Tue Jan 18, 2005 5:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## icedank

Господа, вам не кажется что вы правила форума нарушаете? Ась?

----------

## plzen

 *icedank wrote:*   

> Господа, вам не кажется что вы правила форума нарушаете? Ась?

  В каком смысле?

----------

## viy

 *plzen wrote:*   

>  *icedank wrote:*   Господа, вам не кажется что вы правила форума нарушаете? Ась?  В каком смысле?

 

В самом прямом!!!

Gentoo --- GPL система, права надо соблюдать. Как, впрочем, и на форуме:

1. обсуждать то, что к gentoo относиться;

2. не заниматься распространением кряков и пр. ключей к proprietary software. Чем ты, блин, и занимаешься.

Почитай правила.

----------

## Xenon_

Значить никто не знает как помочь моей проблеме???

MAN FOREVER

----------

## Xenon_

Спрошу по другому:

Как вы устанавливали эти драйвера???

(emerge hsflinmodem - не пойдет)

----------

## plzen

to icedank & viy: сори, я таки был не прав. надеюсь на первый раз прощается???

to Xenon_: у меня эти дрова тоже не завелись. Так что пришлось вернуться на hsflinmodem-5.03.27lnxtbeta03042700.tar.gz. Это бета-версия тех же драйверов, только тут нет ограничения по скорости и их не надо регистрировать. У меня все работает на ура.

----------

## Xenon_

Пробовал и такие тоже, но он у меня чего-то не завелся

----------

## Xenon_

А есть ли разница, если hsf модем - Win или Lin(У меня win)

----------

## Xenon_

 *plzen wrote:*   

> to icedank & viy: сори, я таки был не прав. надеюсь на первый раз прощается???
> 
> to Xenon_: у меня эти дрова тоже не завелись. Так что пришлось вернуться на hsflinmodem-5.03.27lnxtbeta03042700.tar.gz. Это бета-версия тех же драйверов, только тут нет ограничения по скорости и их не надо регистрировать. У меня все работает на ура.

 

Пробовал их, но не завелось

----------

## plzen

Забыл сказать, что я вернулся на ядро 2.4.28. На 2.6.х эта бета не работает.

----------

## Xenon_

Может быть и я не правильно выразился:

"Сначала все работает Ok, но после перезагрузки система не может подгрузить pci модули."

Я имел ввиду, что при загрузке начинают загружаться модули, но дойдя до загрузки PCI модулей система виснет, приходится перезагружаться reset'ом

----------

